
Deceptions, Misinformation, and Word Games Used to Mislead About Surveillance - ferdo
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/08/guide-deceptions-word-games-obfuscations-officials-use-mislead-public-about-nsa
======
bratsche
When I read "in this case, we do not do that" it instantly makes me wonder in
which cases they _do_.

------
rhizome
Also: Barry Ritholtz's Cheat Sheet:

[http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/08/cheat-sheet-on-
spying/](http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/08/cheat-sheet-on-spying/)

------
thisrod
At this point, who cares what words Mr. Obama uses to describe his actions? He
has done things that demand his sacking; after that, he can tell it to the
judge.

------
csmatt
Anything short of a nationally televised debate between representatives of the
government agencies and the civil liberty/privacy groups is useless in my
opinion.

------
brown9-2
Some of these things might be deceptions, but they also might just be caused
by the fact that human language is imperfect and ambiguous and thus it is
necessary to have really precise definitions for certain actions, especially
when it comes to the law.

~~~
rhizome
The traditional method for countering the inherent ambiguity of language is to
use more words instead of changing the defintions of common ones.

~~~
ferdo
"It's a beautiful thing, the destruction of words." -1984

------
ferdo
Many thanks to the mods for improving on my title shortening.

